

15$ per MB when using tmobile in germany REALLY? - madmaze

Im flying out to Germnay and wanted to make sure i can get my HN when im there.. but i guess i wont be.. since i dont have 15$/MB to spend thats ~1.5cents per KB??<p>_Bozenna P:  Hi Maze , welcome to T-Mobile live Chat. I’m _Bozenna and I will be happy to assist you. Please give me a moment to review your question.<p>Maze:  Hi<p>Maze:  Im going to be going to germany today, and i would like to know what the data rates are there<p>_Bozenna P:  I would be more than happy to assist you with this today.<p>Maze:  thanks<p>_Bozenna P:  I can understand why you would want this information.<p>Maze:  yes<p>_Bozenna P:  I am researching this now.<p>_Bozenna P:  It may be 2-3 minutes.<p>Maze:  ok take your time<p>_Bozenna P:  Thank you.<p>_Bozenna P:  It is $1.29 a minute.<p>Maze:  for data?<p>_Bozenna P:  No, that is per call. It is $15 per MB for data.<p>Maze:  ohh ok.. i think i will use pen and paper then<p>Maze:  kthnxbye
======
jacquesm
Roaming charges for data are ridiculous.

[http://www.gsmarena.com/eu_parliament_slashes_roaming_charge...](http://www.gsmarena.com/eu_parliament_slashes_roaming_charges__starting_this_july-
news-886.php)

What you could do is simply buy a pre-paid card that allows data transfers.
You'll have a different number for a while but at least you won't have to
mortgage your house for a bit of connectivity.

~~~
madmaze
Hmm yea that is usually what i do, esp since i never used any data, but since
i got my n900 im always connected. Thing is im only there for 4 days, so it
wont be worth it. Maybe next time

